# Anyone have good results with prune juice?



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Anyone have good results with prune juice? Or is it too harsh?


----------



## loon (Dec 10, 2001)

beach -I have had great results with prune juice, but I can only drink it if I know that I will be close to a bathroom for a while.It can cause some cramping, but not that bad and certainly not as bad as stimulate laxatives cramp me up.The thing that's hard with prune juice is sometimes it works in 15 - 30 minutes and sometimes it takes a couple of hours...so I have to be able to be at home in case it's one of the longer times...loon


----------



## Rose (Mar 25, 1999)

I cannot take prune juice. It does help me "go", but leaves me with unbearable rumbling and gas. My stomach blows up because of all the gas, because for some reason..I can't "pass" any of it. It just sits there moving and rumbling around. I'd rather be "C" than drink prune juice. I do, however, eat a few prunes every morning.


----------



## beth_crocker1 (Nov 7, 2000)

Ive never tried the prune juice, but Ive been considering it. Do you think it would still work as well, if I mix say a half a cup of it with a half a cup of apple juice?


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

That's why I was wondering. Because I notice the next day lots of gas and rumbling and I hate that feeling. It almost makes me feel anxious.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

Prunes and the juice give me quite alot of gas. But, I still eat 4 or 5 prunes every night for dessert! And it really helps the next day.


----------



## beach (May 12, 2000)

Prunes don't give me gas. They actually help so much. It's when its in the prune juice form, I notice a ton of gas.


----------



## admflo (Dec 1, 2001)

I used to have bm's years ago after prune juice plus horrible gas and pain. Now, it does nothing whatsoever because of the ginger root I take. I get no gas, just nothing. If I wasn't taking the ginger I would, no doubt, be doubled over in pain.


----------



## Nomie (Mar 22, 2000)

I find that sometimes it works and at other times nothing happens and I am left with terrible pain and gas.


----------



## C Martinez (Aug 24, 2021)

beach said:


> Anyone have good results with prune juice? Or is it too harsh?


Yes, but don't drink too much. I have IBS C and started to drink it, and I feel that it does help. You should start with only 4 ounces and drink it on an empty stomach in the morning. You can reduce or increase the ounces as needed, no more than 8 ounces . I also mix it with 2 ounces of high pulp orange juice. I'm trying to adjust to it because I do get stomach rumbling, but it's better than being constipated. Constipation can lead to intestinal obstruction, and that's nothing to take lightly. You may want to check into homeopathic Alumina that may help, but again always go slow. Drink a lot of water, eat healthy, practice colon massages and exercises that specifically help to move food more quickly, and try simple acupressure (you can google this for hands and elbows constipation acupressure) all of these you can do at home before breakfast. Then drink the prune juice. Most important, be in peace and release all negativity. Protect your gut; it's the powerhouse. God bless you and hope that helps you.


----------



## Gooby (May 11, 2013)

What I have personally found with prune juice is that it is better as a "rescue" laxative than as an everyday supplement for regularity. I only take it if I become constipated again, and then I take a glass of it on an empty stomach and usually have an explosive bowel movement that afternoon. If I take it on a regular basis I seem to build up a tolerance to it to the point that I can no longer use it as a rescue laxative. 

I personally think Miralax or the generic form is better as a daily supplemental drink for regularity. I don't seem to build up a tolerance for it. And it does not spike my blood sugar, either.


----------



## C Martinez (Aug 24, 2021)

So glad that Miralax works for you. I have severe IBS with constipation and it causes me to have bloating, gas, and nausea. It works well for my cats. I give very tiny dose to my cats and it works for them. The prune juice works better for me. I do stop drinking it for one to two days because it can give loose stools, but it's better than hard rock stools. I might give the generic Miralax a try. My dad said that almond milk helps him. This is something new that I just bought. I also read that different types of berries are good for constipation as well as chia seeds. I'll give them a try.
There are different forms and severity constipation, so certain remedies may work for some and not others. In my case, my gut is super sensitive and anything can trigger an attack. May we all find a solution for this issue. Don't be afraid of trying new things, but always with caution. Good luck.


----------



## Gooby (May 11, 2013)

C Martinez said:


> So glad that Miralax works for you. I have severe IBS with constipation and it causes me to have bloating, gas, and nausea. It works well for my cats. I give very tiny dose to my cats and it works for them. The prune juice works better for me. I do stop drinking it for one to two days because it can give loose stools, but it's better than hard rock stools. I might give the generic Miralax a try. My dad said that almond milk helps him. This is something new that I just bought. I also read that different types of berries are good for constipation as well as chia seeds. I'll give them a try.
> There are different forms and severity constipation, so certain remedies may work for some and not others. In my case, my gut is super sensitive and anything can trigger an attack. May we all find a solution for this issue. Don't be afraid of trying new things, but always with caution. Good luck.


Some berries have been very helpful for me. Raw blueberries are especially helpful for me, but it takes quite a few of them to make a difference for me. Like several big handfuls of blueberries. I'm going to try kiwi and pears next. I often add chia to low fiber foods to boost the fiber content. Good luck.


----------



## C Martinez (Aug 24, 2021)

Try Simply Mixed Berry Juice. That's what I'm going to buy next. It has all the berries, and it's probably more cost effective than buying the fruits. You can find this at Walmart and Target and probably other stores. We just need to see if it's as effective as the fruits. You can also add the chia seeds to the juice. Good luck.


----------

